# good hardpack board?



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you dead set on it being a Burton, or are you open to other brands?

What size boot do you wear, and approximate height and weight? All important factors in board selection.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

you can look into the burton x8. this yrs model has RC on it so i wouldnt know how it handles on hardpack, but i do have last yrs x8 with regular camber on it and it can handle anything


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

oh yea sorry I am

5'10
130 lbs
I wear size 10 1/2 boots
I am very open to other brands


Polonia, thanks, I will look at the X8


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

lib tech trs fits the bill perfectly.has magnetraction which is perfect for hardpack. it has banana camber. it has great flex for all mountain.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

demo out the RC tech first...you may not like it. Different companies have different RC tech. Lib tech has banana technology which has a big arch. Never summer has rocker between the bindings and camber at the nose and tail. Burton has several different versions of it: flying V, s-rocker v-rocker etc...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

check it out

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/26255-regular-reverse-camber.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm okay thanks for the info Polonia. now I guess I'm not sure if I want RC or camber. I'm leaning toward either a camber or more slight R/C board. would it help if I got a board that had better grip, like magnatraction from LibTech or pressure distribution from Burton?? or in the end would I still end up with a little less traction?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Maverick said:


> hmm okay thanks for the info Polonia. now I guess I'm not sure if I want RC or camber. I'm leaning toward either a camber or more slight R/C board. would it help if I got a board that had better grip, like magnatraction from LibTech or pressure distribution from Burton?? or in the end would I still end up with a little less traction?


Me personally, i only ride on burton...my custom x is extremely agile in all terrain and conditions. If u keep ur edges sharp then u should be good to go. I had my custom x for 2 yrs and i mostly ride ice and hard pack and my board still has good grip.

Do a lot of research before buying anything. There are a lot of mixed reviews about RC.
Camber boards *"in my opinion"* will always have better grip and stability. When u put ur weight on the board, your weight is fighting against the boards natural tendancy to pop back into its convex shape, therefore better edge distribution and control. On a RC, as your going thru a high speed turn, the board wants to pop back into its concave position and its constantly fighting with edge hold, but on the other hand u have quicker and sharper turns.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks man, you helped a lot.
I'm thinking I'll go with the Burton Operator. It is cambered, has the channel system, and has pressure ditribution, but it can still do a few park tricks. plus I can get it for 240 US greens


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Maverick said:


> thanks man, you helped a lot.
> I'm thinking I'll go with the Burton Operator. It is cambered, has the channel system, and has pressure ditribution, but it can still do a few park tricks. plus I can get it for 240 US greens


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> On a RC, as your going thru a high speed turn, the board wants to pop back into its concave position and its constantly fighting with edge hold, but on the other hand u have quicker and sharper turns.


Actually, with the RC at high speed, that's when the cambered tips really kick in and put the whole effective edge onto the ice.

I just got an RC board and have been riding the East Coast ice for eight years and I don't notice a huge difference in edge hold on ice. Mind you, I always keep my edges sharp, cambered or RC. Certainly there are differences, but edge hold on ice isn't really one of them for me.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Bones said:


> Actually, with the RC at high speed, that's when the cambered tips really kick in and put the whole effective edge onto the ice.
> 
> I just got an RC board and have been riding the East Coast ice for eight years and I don't notice a huge difference in edge hold on ice. Mind you, I always keep my edges sharp, cambered or RC. Certainly there are differences, but edge hold on ice isn't really one of them for me.


u ride on a NS?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> u ride on a NS?


Yup...161 SL-R


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

Anything with Magnetraction will kill it on hardpack.


----------

